# just put in eggs



## Chicks4me (Jan 21, 2013)

Today I got 2 dozen eggs from a local farm.  
Not sure which breed they are. They are all brown eggs. The breeds they have are leghorns and rir's. 

1 dozen I marked with numbers 1 to 12
the other a-j so I know which carton they came out and for my knowledge.

Egg 10 is already a maybe cuz I candled some b4 I put them in and that egg looked like it had a slice in the egg. Like a hair line fracture, but the egg shell is in tact. 

I put water in the bottom tray #1. 
I think for lockdown I will put in a towel since the humdity with the towel was over 50. Not sure how much humidity I had in the first hatch last year cuz I didn't have a measuremnt.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Very nice, good luck! And please keep us posted. As for the one with a crack people use candle wax or Elmer's glue to seal the line with success in hatching them.


----------



## Chicks4me (Jan 21, 2013)

The egg shell is not cracked but the inside line looks like one of those cuts you can get where its like a small line....


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Hmm haven't seen that before.


----------



## Chicks4me (Jan 21, 2013)

I have had the incubator on since 2pm yesterday... I see thathe light turns on and off every 5 minutes although all the thermometers read 99. I don't know why it does this cuz the room that it is in isn't that cold.


----------



## WaterFowl209 (Jul 26, 2012)

most likely it's your settings and depends on what kind of thermostat you got going


----------



## Chicks4me (Jan 21, 2013)

thermostat? the thing that turns it? It is a hovabator and came with it's own adjustment thermostat. 
it is roughly 99/100 in the incubator. the number of the thermometer doesn't ever go down but the incubator goes on and off


----------



## Chicks4me (Jan 21, 2013)

when is it day one? The day I put them in or the next day???
I put them in the incubator Friday at 2pm (that's 2-22-2013).


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Then Saturday at 2pm will be day 1.


----------

